# Lyric before and after!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I clipped Lyric last night (and a little this morning) so what do you think? OH and I'm not showing her left side because it's still not done. (the clippers were getting too hot)

Before.









After. (this is the best I could get while at home alone)









I'll get a set up picture tomorrow when I have help, but I have to go deliver some Kinders in a bit. :wink:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You did a nice job Crissa! Shaving is so hard to do :roll: They sure don't like to cooperate. I can't wait to start shaving mine! Hehe. Always so fun to see what is under all that hair.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I shaved her last night for the most part so I didn't see how rough it actually was.  She was a pain to shave, she didn't want me getting her back legs or face. :roll: Guess I can't really blame her though. She was fine for everything else though. So she still did better for it than I thought she would.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

She looks good! :greengrin: Just make sure you don't wait too long to finish shaving her. I had to do a few touch-ups a couple days later on a doe once and I had to be careful or otherwise the touch-up spot would be shorter than the rest!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Jacque! I'll probably finish her after I pick out my show lambs tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's beautiful, love that fresh clipped look.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks great, Crissa!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow you did a great job! She looks really well clipped.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so pretty!! She looks really nice clipped


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are really motivated, you can come do mine any time you like- lol- she does look great.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! Sorry I didn't reply sooner I was getting my horse and working with her. :greengrin: 

ETR- You have no idea how much I'd actually probably enjoy that! :wink: I love clipping. But I've never done it en masse before. :shocked:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

She's really pretty.


----------

